# What's the best Technique?



## Sp1r1T93 (May 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm right now Using a Good Old P4 socket 478 2GHz processor, and I'd like to know how much I can push it using the BIOS.

CPU-Z

|
v


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Can you even push it in the BIOS?


----------



## Sp1r1T93 (May 30, 2008)

Only through FSB.

I've done it to 3GHz before but I had no cooling. so Its back to normal.

I've got a new idea though. the Older computer has a 3GHz CPU which sits there doing nothing. If I swap the CPU's I can get better performance in my games.

I'm just nervoius about swapping them because I might break them :/


----------



## Delsym (Apr 3, 2008)

it isn't that hard, just be sure keep the arrow in the top corner lines up right and then press the bar (right side of the cpu on mainboard) and click it down. just handle it with car, don't bend the pins.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Make sure the M/B is compatible with the 3ghz processor and it uses the same socket "478". Then you should have no problems.


----------

